# Welches Logo bzw. Logovorschläge!



## michaham (5. April 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe hier ein paar Logos,..welches gefällt euch am Besten.

Gerne würde ich auch weitere Vorschläge von euch hören. 

Wenn jemand da was bastelt...many thanks!

beste Grüsse 
micha

1. erste von links


2. zweite von links


3. dritte von links


4. vierte von links


5. fünfte von links

usw

UPDATE: Ich haben och ein paar Entwürfe angehängt!


----------



## Stigma (5. April 2008)

Ich finde Logo Nummer 3 am besten. ;-) Die anderen finde ich nicht wirklich gelungen. Logo 3 ist am einprägsamsten.

MfG
Stigma


----------



## ink (5. April 2008)

Es kommt auf die CI und CD an.
So wie es aussieht muss es die Austria-Fraben und nen Bullen drin haben.

Mir gefällt u.a. die Typo nicht.
Das erste Logo könnte nett werden, wenn du zb die weißen Streifen als "Highlight" in die
Hörner einbaust. Die Typo muss größer...
Bei Logo 2 gehst du einen sehr konventionellen Weg, den keinen mehr vom Hocker reißt.
Wie du den Bullen stilisiert hast gefällt mir, nur die Farbaufteilung nicht. (Die Hörner spitzer)
Logo 3 sieht vom Verlauf des Bullen langweilig und billig aus.
4 ist für den Mülleimeimer.
5 könnte als Header für ne Webseite funktionieren.
jmfo

mfg


----------



## michaham (6. April 2008)

Hi!

Danke für die Feedbacks!

Eigentlich ist es so gedacht, dass einer der Logos (1-4) dann im 5ten Bild eingebaut wird..was eben der Header für ne HP ist!

Mein Favorit war Nr. 2 weil es einfach und Wiedererkennungswert hat! 

Was meinst du, ich könnte den weissen Bereich bei Nr. 1 Highlighten? Wie mach ich das?

danke
micha


----------



## ink (6. April 2008)

Moin
Ich meinte damit, dass das Weiß dem Verlauf der Hörner folgt.
So als ob dort das Glanzlicht wäre. 
Dürfte vom Technischem und Optischem besser kommen.
Ich mag wie du den Bullen stilisiert hast, aber lass dir wegen der Farbaufteilung
noch was einfallen. Und wie bereits geschrieben, mach die Hörner spitzer.
Nur dieses Button-artige, langweilige Kreisgebilde reißt keinen mehr mit.
Lass dir da was einfallen.
Auch die Anordnung der Typo musst du nochmal überdenken.
Ich dachte mir dass 5 n Header wird 

mfg

ps: Meine Posts sind nicht so böse gemeint wie sie klingen könnten


----------



## Freak (6. April 2008)

Hey, hey:

Das Longhorn auf Bild Nummer zwei kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor:
http://www.wallpaperbase.com/wallpapers/computer/longhorn/longhorn_1.jpg

Und das Hintergrundbild bei Nummer 5 ist auch aus dem Internet (geklaut?):
http://www.theamundsons.com/photos/2006/texas longhorn with rose_1 2.jpg


Ich hoffe du hast eine Erlaubnis für diese Bilder!

...dann gib sie aber wenigstens nicht als dein Eigen aus.


Nachtrag:

Auch hier eine frappierende Ähnlichkeit:
http://www.worksfromtheheart.com/longhorn.jpg


----------



## michaham (6. April 2008)

PIfreak hat gesagt.:


> Hey, hey:
> 
> Das Longhorn auf Bild Nummer zwei kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor:
> http://www.wallpaperbase.com/wallpapers/computer/longhorn/longhorn_1.jpg
> ...



Hi!

Ab wann ist ein Bild nicht mehr das gleiche? Ich bin gerade noch am nachfragen bei Microsoft wegen dem Longhorn-Bild,...wegen der Kuh,....habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, da das Bild ja doch schon verändert wurde....aber ich frag auch da gerne mal nach! Danke für den Tipp!

@nesk

danke für die Tipps....nein ich werte deine Beiträge als sehr produktiv!

mfg
michaham


----------



## michaham (6. April 2008)

Ich habe noch Entwürfe hinzugefügt!


----------



## Gumbo (6. April 2008)

Auch wenn Longhorn nur Microsofts interner Arbeitstitel für das jetzige Windows Vista war, wirst du bestimmt nicht die Nutzungsrechte für das Logo bekommen. Deine Anfrage hättest du dir also auch ersparen können.


Mir gefällt übrigens der erste Entwurf mit dem stilisierten Schädel ebenfalls am besten. Daraus lässt sich noch etwas machen.


----------



## michaham (6. April 2008)

Gut, danke..mal schauen was hier kommt!

Ich habe noch Probleme, die Kontur der Hörner hin zu bekommen! Könnte mir das jemand machen...habe die PSD Datei angehängt!

http://www.snake-paintball.at/micha-logos/bulle.psd

danke
michaham


----------



## fluessig (7. April 2008)

Für was sind denn die Logos? Der Schrift in den späteren Logos nach würde ich sagen es handelt sich um ein Steak House.


----------



## michaham (7. April 2008)

Es geht um Rinder. So genannte Texas Longhorns! Ich überlege mir sowas nach Österreich zu importieren und arbeite schon mal am Logo!


----------



## fluessig (7. April 2008)

Ich weiss nicht, ob man das gut erkennen könnte, aber du könntest einen Büffel machen der einen Fleck in der Form von Österreich hat.  

Im Forum stehen auch ein paar Links zu Seiten mit Kriterien für ein gutes Logo. Mit der Suchfunktion solltest du ein paar gute Anleitungen finden. 

Deine Versuche finde ich schon gar nicht so schlecht, allerdings solltest du bei verwendetem Material sicher sein, dass du keine Urheberrechte verletzt. Am besten du erstellst dir selber eine Vektorgrafik.

Ich hab auch schon ein wenig gesurft auf anderen "Longhornseiten" und am aussagekräftigsten ist doch ein Logo, dass nur den Kopf mit den langen Hörnern enthält.


----------



## michaham (10. April 2008)

So, habe nochmal ein wenig was geändert? wie gefällt euch das?

danke
micha


----------



## ink (11. April 2008)

Moin
Wie willste des denn plotten?
Abgeschnittene Logos sehen irgendwie seltsam aus.
Vektorisier des mal damit die unschönen Ränder verschwinden.

mfg


----------



## michaham (11. April 2008)

Ich habae leider keine Ahnung vom Vektorisieren!

;-(

Wenn mir jemand das zweite Horn auch wie das erste ganz lang macht, aber so dass es vom Winkel her passt, dann wäre das siche reine Möglichkeit...habe dafür aber zu wenig Erfahrung im grafischen!


----------



## ink (11. April 2008)

Bei solchen Fragen schreib ne Anfrage ins Jobforum (für oder ohne Kohle?!)
Ansonsten schau in die GrafikFAQ, dort findest du alles was
du dazu brauchst (incl kostenlose Grafikprogramme)

Wegen deinem Horn: Schneid bei dem Linken das Stück ab was beim Rechten fehlt,
perspektivisch und Größentechnisch anpassen und das wärs.

mfg


----------



## fluessig (11. April 2008)

Ich wollte den rechtlichen Aspekt nochmal ansprechen.

Bevor du dir zu viele Gedanken um die jetztigen Grafiken machst - hast du den Kopf denn selbst erstellt? Man kann es kaum glauben, aber da kann so viel Ärger dabei rauskommen, wenn man Bilder von anderen Quellen verwendet. Vergleichsweise lohnt es sich 100-200 Euro in einen Grafiker zu investieren mit der Sicherheit ein urheberrechtlich unbedenkliches Logo zu bekommen.


----------



## michaham (17. April 2008)

So, hier nochmal ein Entwurf....was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Freak (17. April 2008)

fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte den rechtlichen Aspekt nochmal ansprechen.
> 
> Bevor du dir zu viele Gedanken um die jetztigen Grafiken machst - hast du den Kopf denn selbst erstellt? Man kann es kaum glauben, aber da kann so viel Ärger dabei rauskommen, wenn man Bilder von anderen Quellen verwendet. Vergleichsweise lohnt es sich 100-200 Euro in einen Grafiker zu investieren mit der Sicherheit ein urheberrechtlich unbedenkliches Logo zu bekommen.



Ich glaube er hat beschlossen, das zu ignorieren.


----------



## Gumbo (17. April 2008)

Ich würde den Schäden noch stärker stilisieren.


----------



## michaham (17. April 2008)

Ich habe nicht vor das zu ignorieren! Weiss jemand gute Seiten, wo man ein Logo kaufen kann?

Der Schädel ist schon von einer Seite, aber nun ist schon viel verändert und ab wann ist es dann noch original?

danke für die vielen Impulse!


----------



## ink (17. April 2008)

Moin
Hier: http://www.logomarket.com/ (a bunch of )
Warum nimmst du dir nicht ein Foto (kann man für 0,04 - open end € kaufen bei
einschlägigen Seiten; schau in die Grafik-FAQ)
und zeichnest den Kopf nach.

Wenn du nicht weißt wie des geht, schau in die Grafik-FAQ, dort steht auch wie man Bilder vektorisiert usw. 

mfg


----------



## michaham (17. April 2008)

na toll, so umfangreich habe ich das nicht erwartet...danke für den tipp!


----------



## Freak (17. April 2008)

Das Hintergrundbild, welches ich doch noch ziemlich gut wieder erkenne ist für mich am ehesten eine Urheberrechtsfrage. Der Rest ist tatächlich ziemlich verändert.


----------



## michaham (18. April 2008)

mhhhh...dann kauf ich es mir...aber ich habe es nirgends gefunden als auf einer privaten seite und der hat das sicher nicht selber gemacht!

Ich setzte einfach mein r drunter! ;-)


----------



## Freak (19. April 2008)

michaham hat gesagt.:


> mhhhh...dann kauf ich es mir...aber ich habe es nirgends gefunden als auf einer privaten seite und der hat das sicher nicht selber gemacht!
> 
> Ich setzte einfach mein r drunter! ;-)



Genau das meine ich.

Das ist bestimmt nicht legal.


----------



## ink (19. April 2008)

Eins ist sicher: Das Bild wird früher oder später vom Urheber gefunden.
Die Abmahnung kommt sicher und naja, dann macht er den Laden eben wieder direkt zu.
Wer nicht hören will muss fühlen 

Entweder selber Fotos machen, bei den einschlägigen Fotoseiten kaufen oder
einen Fotografen engagieren.
Die einfachste aller Möglichkeiten den Urheber zu fragen ob er was dagegen hat!?

Alles andere führt unweigerlich zu einer Abmahnung und mit etlichen finanziellen und rechtlichen Folgen.
Muss aber jeder für sich selber entscheiden...
mfg


----------



## michaham (20. April 2008)

Nur wie finde ich den Urheber raus?


----------



## ink (20. April 2008)

Tach
Erstmal fragst du auf der Seite wo du des Bild gefunden hast.
Andernfalls bemühst du kurz google, ich wurde da mit Stock-Photo-Seiten erschlagen.

Eine kleine Auswahl:
http://www.acclaimimages.com/search_terms/longhorn.html
http://www.absolutestockphoto.com/search_longhorn
http://www.fotosearch.com/photos-images/longhorn.html
usw.

mfg


----------



## michaham (20. April 2008)

Ich habe mich schon bei ein paar umgesehen...leider nichts gefunden..ich werde mal den Betreiber der HP fragen, wo das Bild her ist!

mfg
Micha


----------



## michaham (22. April 2008)

> You are the second person who has asked that, but I don’t know.  It was in an email that was being sent around.



das war die Antwort auf meine Anfrage wegen dem Bild auf der privaten Website! 

Ich habe auch schon "alle" grossen Bildersharing sites durchgesehen!

Ohne Erfolg!

was nun?

Micha


----------



## Freak (22. April 2008)

Ich halte es für unwarscheinlich, dass noch jemand den Urheber herausbekommt oder dieser dich gar höchstpersönlich zur Rechenschaft zieht.

Dieser Umstand macht es aber bestimmt nicht legal.


----------



## ink (22. April 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Eine kleine Auswahl:
> http://www.acclaimimages.com/search_terms/longhorn.html
> http://www.absolutestockphoto.com/search_longhorn
> http://www.fotosearch.com/photos-images/longhorn.html
> ...


Die Links haste gesehen?!
Ist zwar nicht genau das gleiche Bild drin, aber auch ganz Nette.


----------



## michaham (22. April 2008)

ja die links habe ich gesehen....ich schau nochmal, aber es hat mich auf den ersten Blick nichts angesprochen! Ein 2ter Blick schadet aber nicht! 

danke


----------



## No-Body (26. April 2008)

Du zeigst das du es kannst ,aber die sehen alle nicht so supper aus ,wenn du aber trozdem ein´s davon nehmen willst nehm das 3. dritte von links°°

Gruß No-Body


----------



## michaham (2. Mai 2008)

Sodala....ich denke ich habs!

Was denkt ihr!

Sollte es wegen den Farben irgendein Problem geben, wird die Schrift halt nur ganz schwarz!

die Weisse umrandung ist auch nur für die Website so!

das Bild im Header bleibt erstmal so, da ich den Urheber nicht ausfindig machen konnte! Ein anderes Bild scheinte mir nicht zu passen!

mfg
michaham


----------



## matze93 (2. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde das Hier zwar am Besten:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/attachments/creative-lounge/38557d1207489312-logo2_new_watermark.jpg
 aber so wie dus jetzt hast gefällst mir auch


----------

